# Meat goat breeds



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey yall
I would like to raise a meat goat for next years livestock auction. The only breeds sold there are boers and I would like to do something different. Are their any other breeds that people have good experience with?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

The auction is in september and I would hope to have him finished by then


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Currently I have 2 Kikos and a Myotonic doe. So far I prefer Myotonics to Kikos (besides the size difference, I like how Kikos are taller/bigger). The Myotonic doe I have now is over 4 years old, and has never been sick, ever. I bought her as a 3 month old back in 2014, then sold her in 2016, and I bought her back a week or two ago, and even from the stress of being moved 3 times, and kidding once, she's been just fine! All of the other Myotonics or Myotonic crosses I've had were very hardy as well.
My Kikos I've had a _little _trouble with, mainly just my doe wasn't keeping her condition well, but now, after being separated from her big, ready-to-be-weaned doeling for over a week she's looking much better.

Plus, Myotonics seem to have better muscling overall, I like their look a little more than Kikos, who are leaner looking and more dairy-ish in appearance....


----------



## Karen Kuntz (Apr 25, 2018)

Agree with the Myotonic being very healthy. My only goat that had no health issues for 16 years!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

These will be raised to be auctioned off. Will they grow big enough? Hows their meat?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I haven’t tasted goat meat yet, but I’ve heard Myotonic meat is good, and they certainly have a lot of meat on them. 
Growing big enough depends on your management of course, but yes, they definitely should. Mine always grew pretty quickly.


----------

